# Death bed tune?



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

That music actually sounds happy to me. I thought you were going to suggest this:






Strauss apparently said on his deathbed: "Death is exactly as I wrote it."

Also, the caption 'Makin Organ' in that video really sounds like a euphemism for something. Apologies for lowering the tone...


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Big fan of the Organ dear!!!!!!!!!!

@crmoohead


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

my funeral song


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Probably off topic for this forum, but it answers the question.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This is good one i have no answer for it now.


----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethovens 9th and his late string quartets.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)

In Aldous Huxley's novel _Point Counter Point_, the character Spandrell listens to the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ from Beethoven's 15th string quartet before his suicide.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... If I went with Wagner's Ring at least it would buy me a good number of hours.:lol:


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

The Arietta is in it's death throes, but the fugue is so detached and unmaterial. Beethoven at his most profound in my opinion. Thank god we have this music.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... If I went with Wagner's Ring at least it would buy me a good number of hours.:lol:


Some people would say that this might more accurately be a 'cause of death'.  Death by Wagner overdose.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Beethoven - Coriolan Overture


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> Beethoven - Coriolan Overture


Make an entrance eh! Great choice....out with a *bang*


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Haha, yeah, when I first read the thread title, this overture immediately came to my mind!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

As much as I like it, I wouldn't play classical music on my deathbed. And certainly not "sad" music. Classical music would connect me too much to every day life, to human emotions and earthly matters. No. I want none of that. 
I would listen to my electronic ambient and space music favorites. When I'm on my deathbed, I want to leave my own life behind me and connect with the universe in the most pleasant and positive way. I want to see images of nature, life on earth, our planet, the stars, space... all passing by one more time, before I can finally return to cosmic dust.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

^Well said


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I doubt if I would want music on my deathbed - either my family at my side - or just the sweet memories of life to see me off into the void.


----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)

DeepR said:


> As much as I like it, I wouldn't play classical music on my deathbed. And certainly not "sad" music. Classical music would connect me too much to every day life, to human emotions and earthly matters. No. I want none of that.
> I would listen to my electronic ambient and space music favorites. When I'm on my deathbed, I want to leave my own life behind me and connect with the universe in the most pleasant and positive way. I want to see images of nature, life on earth, our planet, the stars, space... all passing by one more time, before I can finally return to cosmic dust.


I would rather hear for the last time the finest efforts of human genius than mere ambiance. Besides, classical music need not remind you of the mundane, it can be quite... transcendent.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Neither are classical in my case. One is from symphonic metal band Nightwish, though there is not any metal really in this particular song. It was a demo which was only later released as a bonus on one of their albums. In my mind it is their greatest work:






And here we have a very basic but gorgeous instrumental piece, very much reminds me of mourning:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

OR maybe, just maybe this song. It doesn't make me think of the deathbed at all but is just so heart achingly beautiful:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ivanovich said:


> In Aldous Huxley's novel _Point Counter Point_, the character Spandrell listens to the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ from Beethoven's 15th string quartet before his suicide.


Suicide after listening to _that_? If I were the Almighty, I'd send him back and say, "Listen to that again. You didn't get it."

As far as deathbed pieces, the last page of Mahler's 9th is the best depiction I've encountered of how to die peacefully. However, I don't want music playing when I'm about to utter my last words. I'd hate to die in the middle of a dominant-tonic cadence.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethoven's ninth, Missa Solemnis!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ivanovich said:


> I would rather hear for the last time the finest efforts of human genius than mere ambiance. Besides, classical music need not remind you of the mundane, it can be quite... transcendent.


I was going to comment something like this. I will listen to classical music in my deathbed not because I want to create a 'sad mood', but because music gives me a great pleasure, and possibly if I'm in my deathbed, music will be one of the few, if not the only, pleasure within my reach.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I was going to comment something like this. I will listen to classical music in my deathbed not because I want to create a 'sad mood', but because music gives me a great pleasure, and possibly if I'm in my deathbed, music will be one of the few, if not the only, pleasure within my reach.


That's why i chose Beethoven.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Kidding.
Probably.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Meaghan said:


> Kidding.
> Probably.


Excellent piece!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Excellent piece!


It is indeed. However, I'd only want to die to it if I believed myself as important as Mahler believed _him_self.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The choral ending to Liszt's Dante symphony - if that can't take you gently by the hand and escort you into the white light (or whatever it may be) then nothing can:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

That should do it....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Ivanovich said:


> I would rather hear for the last time the finest efforts of human genius than mere ambiance. Besides, classical music need not remind you of the mundane, it can be quite... transcendent.


Classical music can do a lot for me and is no doubt art of the highest order. But to me classical music doesn't evoke the specific images and feelings I described in my previous post as well as some of my favorite electronic music (my other big love in music). Also certain ambient/electronic music can be more effective in stimulating the imagination. Besides, I won't be listening to "mere ambiance", but to some of the best electronic music ever made, which is refined and great music in its own right.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Meaghan said:


> Kidding.
> Probably.


Haha yes, the "Resurrection" Symphony - quite appropriate. Or perhaps Dance Macabre...


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

bassClef said:


> Haha yes, the "Resurrection" Symphony - quite appropriate. Or perhaps Dance Macabre...


Dance Macabre oh of course! Yes!


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> The choral ending to Liszt's Dante symphony - if that can't take you gently by the hand and escort you into the white light (or whatever it may be) then nothing can:


This, and i'm an atheist!

Or this:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lisztian said:


> This, and i'm an atheist!
> 
> Or this:


*OH, MY GOD!!! HE'S SERENADING TWO SEVERED HEADS!!! *


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> *oh, my god!!! He's serenading two severed heads!!! *


lol lol lol...


----------



## Lala (Aug 25, 2012)

Faure's Requiem, of course.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

A voice to die for, go out swinging


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Malajube - Étienne d'août (la mort)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no.5: II. Adagio (Sehr langsam)

maybe Elgar's Elegy for Strings.

This one is so appropriate too:






but I still don't know who is its composer.. Ippolitov Ivanov, Mussorgsky or a composer before them.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

belfastboy said:


>


I so dislike the sound of the organ that if I heard any music on it which hinted that is what would be heard in the afterlife, I would assume I was going to hell.

Ditto for 'celtic' anything, accordian music, and a good handful of others


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't worry, you are going to hell, learn to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> This one is so appropriate too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serebrier! 

idk who is composer either, it might be folk/gregorian in origin.

Maybe I should listen to this when I die:






As the last of my pride ebbs away from my soul... what a sublime experience...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In the highly stylized and dramatized film biopic of Jean-Baptiste Lully, "Le Roi Danse," Lully, in the archtypical deathbead moment, utters, 'Mon Dieu! Le Silence."

Perhaps there is... nothing.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

The beginning and ending especially are good.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------

